# FAI telefonica et serveur SMTP



## solavega (3 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

J'habite en Espagne, mon FAI est TELEFONICA et j'utilise "Mail".
Je reçois très bien les messages mais impossible d'en envoyer...
Mes paramètres sont :
- adresse serveur : smtp.telefonica.net
- Port : 25
- sans SSL
- sans authentification

Le message d'erreur est le suivant : "votre adresse mail n'est pas reconnue par le serveur".
J'ai réussi, pendant 2 ou 3 heures à envoyer des messages - c'était dimanche dernier - et depuis impossible!!!!

Merci de m'aider si quelqu'un a eu ce même problème.


----------



## ntx (3 Avril 2008)

Et si tu mettais l'authentification


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2008)

pas les bons réglages 

Aqui estan 
http://foros.mac-club.net/viewtopic.php?id=9942


----------



## solavega (3 Avril 2008)

Merci beaucoup à tous les deux. 
Effectivement, il fallait mettre l'authentification et indiquer une seconde fois le mot de passe.  

Hasta luego


----------

